# moving to guardamar



## Christina_G (May 3, 2011)

Hi
We are looking to retire next year to Guardamar and wondered which is the best area,we are renting and would like a small detached villa. We don't mind living on a complex but would prefer a residential street. We went To El Campello in September to see if it would be the right place for us, we loved the tram system being able to travel up and down the coast. but not enough greenery for me. My husband loved it but as we live on the Isle of Wight I would miss my nice walks. Looking to visit Guardamar next spring it sounds lovely and although no trains seems to have a good bus route. Hope someone can help me, we spent 3 years in Turkey but stuck in a little village and although the beach was lovely the buses were not frequent. 

Christina x


----------



## Christina_G (May 3, 2011)

*Guardamar*

Hi again
Not very used to forums so if I have put this in the wrong place I'm sorry.
Could someone who knows Guardamar just tell me if it's a nice place to live, sounds lovely, and easy to see my family (although grandchildren all grown up now) That's why we came home from Turkey as I missed them so much. Any help I would be grateful.

Thank you
Christina


----------



## Gloria Luter (Apr 11, 2013)

*Guardamar*

Hi 

We stayed just outside of Guardamar del Segura a few years ago, as we were looking for a property in the area. It's a lovely town with a lovely beach with a pine forest walk . all amenities are catered for in Guardamar.

We ate out in Guardamar most nights, and the locals were lovely and very helpful. We ended up looking at properties half an hours drive outside of Guardamar only because we want to live in a rural area.

We ourselves live on the Isle of Wight, we are currently waiting to move to Spain, our property is on the market.


----------



## Kerry UK (May 7, 2013)

Hi Christina, I am hoping to move from the UK to live in Guardamar early next year. I am going to stay in a hotel there from 18 December, returning on 9 January, and am hoping to find a place to rent while I'm there. The hotel has free WiFi, so hopefully I will be able to come onto this forum while I'm there. Let me know if there is anything in particular you want to know about the area and I will do my best to help. It looks like a lovely place, I am really excited about going to see it for myself!

Kerry


----------



## Christina_G (May 3, 2011)

Hi Gloria & Kerry
Thank you both for your very helpful replies, I look forward to hearing from you when you are there Kerry. What a coincidence Gloria that we are both on the Island! If you would like to meet up for coffee that would be lovely Look forward to hearing from both of you.

Christina x


----------



## Gloria Luter (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi Christina

SNIP we can make arrangements to meet up.


----------



## Christina_G (May 3, 2011)

Hi Gloria
Tried to send you a private message but it wouldn't let me,you may be able to pm me.Failing that
we can make an arrangement to meet in Newport.

Christina x


----------



## Gloria Luter (Apr 11, 2013)

How about this Thursday, I am free all day where do you want to meet.


----------



## Christina_G (May 3, 2011)

Hi Gloria
Thursday is fine shall we say Costa in Newport about 11. I will be wearing a white coat and I have short fair hair.

Christina x


----------



## Gloria Luter (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi Christine,

That's fine to meet you at Costas. I have dark shoulder length straight hair, and I will be wearing a teal coloured coat with a turquoise scalf.

Look forward to meeting you then.

Gloria


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Christina_G said:


> Hi Gloria
> Thursday is fine shall we say Costa in Newport about 11. I will be wearing a white coat and I have short fair hair.
> 
> Christina x


you should both have access to the Private Message facility now, should you wish to exchange more personal info...


----------

